# Need broken (or useless) HR10-250



## Bilbrey (Jan 28, 2001)

Well, I have an interesting problem with DirecTV.

When they swap out my HR10-250 to upgrade to their HR20, HR21 or what ever, they want to take my HR10-250.

I need one as canon fodder to give them (so I can finish watching the hours of programs still on my HR10-250).

So does anyone have a broken one they want to get rid of, or just one sitting in the garage?

I'm willing to trade favors... 

Thanks,
Brett


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

Bilbrey said:


> Well, I have an interesting problem with DirecTV.
> 
> When they swap out my HR10-250 to upgrade to their HR20, HR21 or what ever, they want to take my HR10-250.
> 
> ...


Not sure that will work since I believe they have the serial number on file for the unit, add to the fact you will probably not be able to activate it


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

Most reports here say that even if the CSR says it is a trade, the installer never takes the HR10-250 anyway.

Sometime soon I may be in your same situation if I decide I want some of the new HD channels. My wife will not give up her DirecTiVo's (one SD and one HD). 

Let us know the outcome of your upcoming changes.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

They won't take it.

For that matter, if you had anything that resembled a DirecTV receiver, you could hand that over instead.


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

dswallow said:


> For that matter, if you had anything that resembled a DirecTV receiver, you could hand that over instead.


Funny you should mention that because I have an old SD DirecTivo in the closet that I was going to use for my next swap if they want it.


----------



## Bilbrey (Jan 28, 2001)

I have many in the garage. In fact, 6 DSR 6000's, two Toshiba HD receivers, and a bunch (4?) that I don't even remember what the heck they were...

OK, I'll try to hang onto the receivers, or hand him others in their place...

We will see how this turns out...


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Bilbrey said:


> ...I'm willing to trade favors...
> 
> Thanks,
> Brett


Sorry, Brett. You're not exactly my type.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

If you are going to keep it activated just move it to where you are going to use it before they come. If you are not going to be using it then put it in a closet. I have 2 HR10s and have had 3 HR20s installed and they never asked for an HR10 to take with them. The only way they would want one back is if someone with the service agreement called and said his HR10 was broken and they sent him an HR20 replacement.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

DirecTV has "swapped" my HR10 twice, but I still have it. The installers don't take them.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

Besides, DTV can't take receivers that belong to you. That's stealing. Unless your HR10 is a leased unit.


----------



## Bilbrey (Jan 28, 2001)

Scott D said:


> Besides, DTV can't take receivers that belong to you. That's stealing. Unless your HR10 is a leased unit.


I was actually wondering about that. How can they take equipment I purchased. Of course, I've not read the fine print on the equipment, but still...


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 4, 2007)

Bilbrey said:


> I was actually wondering about that. How can they take equipment I purchased. Of course, I've not read the fine print on the equipment, but still...


They cant, thats why they call it a swap, if you dont want the new equipment, dont agree to swap it. Thats the key. They arent taking it they are trading you a new reciever for your old reciever plus cash (possibly). Now if they walked in and told you they were taking it that would be a very different story. In this case you are agreeing to the trade.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

jimb726 said:


> They cant, thats why they call it a swap, if you dont want the new equipment, dont agree to swap it. Thats the key. They arent taking it they are trading you a new reciever for your old reciever plus cash (possibly). Now if they walked in and told you they were taking it that would be a very different story. In this case you are agreeing to the trade.


Right, but I would ask if anyone has actually given up an HR10 when they were "swapped." I have had 2 "swaps" that I agreed to and they still haven't taken my HR10. I haven't seen anyone post saying they actually took it with them.


----------



## Bilbrey (Jan 28, 2001)

OK, Well...

I have two HR10-250's and hope to get two more soon.

That way I can 'upgrade' 4 of my 5 TiVo's to HD DVRs HR20 or HR21. The downside, HR20's and HR21's are not TiVos.

Not sure how I feel about that. I think I'll let my kids chose if they want to keep the TiVo's, or if they what to upgrade... They may just wish to keep the TiVo's...

Also, my monthly per receiver cost would go up from $4.99 to $5.99 (for the 'rental' of the DirecTV boxes).

I'm used to my TiVos and like them. I'm not sure about the UI and 'feel' of the DirecTV HR20 and HR21 boxes/remotes. I'm sure that will be a 'step down'.


----------



## tfederov (Jul 6, 2003)

Bilbrey said:


> I'm used to my TiVos and like them. I'm not sure about the UI and 'feel' of the DirecTV HR20 and HR21 boxes/remotes. I'm sure that will be a 'step down'.


Only if you go in with that kind of attitude. I've swapped four HR10-250s and haven't looked back. As a matter of fact, I kept 3 HR10s active while I was getting used to the HR20. Once the family and I agreed that we liked the HR20 and its features we replaced everything.

On the remote issue, I'm only using OEM remotes in the bedroom and guest room. If you like the peanut remote I'd recommend the 880 or one similar. It made the transition a ton easier FWIW.


----------



## Bilbrey (Jan 28, 2001)

Thanks!


----------



## Bilbrey (Jan 28, 2001)

OK, so my plan to upgrade is progressing...

Does anyone have Working Hard Drives from an HR10-250 that they don't need? (The original ones after upgrading the drive?)

I've added two HR10-250's to my system at home, and I'm going for two more.

The master plan is to make all my home receivers (5 total) HR10-250s which DirecTV will upgrade to HR21's or such for free (switching over to the MPEG4 format).

Yes, it does mean I will be TiVoless and that does make me sad. But it is DirecTv or Comcast and unfortunately we loose service on the cable weekly. Not really a choice for me... 

Anyone have more HR10-250's, or old hard disks, that they would be willing to part with?

Thanks!


----------



## parzec (Jun 21, 2002)

jimb726 said:


> They cant, thats why they call it a swap, if you dont want the new equipment, dont agree to swap it. Thats the key. They arent taking it they are trading you a new reciever for your old reciever plus cash (possibly). Now if they walked in and told you they were taking it that would be a very different story. In this case you are agreeing to the trade.


Then arguably, the HR20/21 should inherit the "owned" status of the HR10-250 if it is a true equipment swap. Right?


----------



## buckeye1010 (Dec 11, 2002)

They tried to take mine after install last week. I refused, saying I owned it and I had lots of programs to watch on it. They said okay!


----------



## coachO (Nov 26, 2004)

I would also like to add an additional HR10-250 to the two that I have. All my HR20s are just too noisy, tivo interface is so easy to use, and I only need HD locals for the bedroom.

If anyone wants to get rid of one for shipping plus a nominal fee, let me know.


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 4, 2007)

parzec said:


> Then arguably, the HR20/21 should inherit the "owned" status of the HR10-250 if it is a true equipment swap. Right?


That is my understanding. That being said, from all that I have seen, if you dont get that straight up front it will by default be a leased reciever. My first HR10 swap out was for my owned one and they asked me if I wanted it marked as owned. The second was a leased one and they informed me that it would also be leased. As has been said here countless times, it just depends on the CSR.


----------



## parzec (Jun 21, 2002)

jimb726 said:


> That is my understanding. That being said, from all that I have seen, if you dont get that straight up front it will by default be a leased reciever. My first HR10 swap out was for my owned one and they asked me if I wanted it marked as owned. The second was a leased one and they informed me that it would also be leased. As has been said here countless times, it just depends on the CSR.


I agree, one would think that an equipment swap would result in an owned HR20/21 -- but in all likelihood DirecTV will never classify an HR10/HR21 as owned. The have moved completely to a lease model -- if anyone actually has proof of an owned HR20/21 I haven't seen it. Although DirecTV throws around terms implying ownership while trying to trick you into a lease commitment. DirecTV called me the other day to "swap" out my HR10 and told me they would "give" me a HR21. A normal person applying Webster's definitions would conclude the equipment would be owned, but not according to DirecTV's fuzzy logic. Only after a thorough interrogation of the CSR did it come out that it would actually be a lease with a 2 year contract. In any event, I think it is an excellent idea to record all conversations with CSR's for "Quality Assurance" just in case things don't work out the way they tell you.


----------



## Bilbrey (Jan 28, 2001)

Wonder if you 'own' it after the 2 year lease, or if DirecTV will force you into another two year lease...

I plan on having plenty of HR10-250's and HDVR2's freed up soon (as I transition to DirecTV gear).

So, I have two HR10-250's with what I suspect are bad HDD's. What is the best way (cheapest) to get replacement drives for them?


----------



## parzec (Jun 21, 2002)

Bilbrey said:


> Wonder if you 'own' it after the 2 year lease, or if DirecTV will force you into another two year lease...
> 
> I plan on having plenty of HR10-250's and HDVR2's freed up soon (as I transition to DirecTV gear).
> 
> So, I have two HR10-250's with what I suspect are bad HDD's. What is the best way (cheapest) to get replacement drives for them?


After two years, you probably become a month-to-month leasee without the two year extension, but still no ownership of the HR20/21.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I have an HR10-250 that has 2 300GB drives installed. I also have the original drive that can go back in. I was going to put it on eBay, but haven't gotten around to it yet. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Bilbrey (Jan 28, 2001)

I'm trying to collect enough systems (that work) to so that when I upgrade to the new 5LNB HD from DirecTV, they swap them all for free to the HR21s...










So far, only three of them work, and two have bad drives...


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

IIRC, DirecTV will only swap out 1 unit for free every six months. Oherwise they expect you to pay the $299.

I could be wrong.


----------



## Bilbrey (Jan 28, 2001)

They've told me they will do a one for one swap for any HD TiVos on my system when they do the HD upgrade. We will have to see what they do, but I've checked with 3 CSR's so far and each has said the same thing...


----------



## deezel629 (May 30, 2006)

I have a stock HR10-250 that I don't currently use. I was going to save it as a backup. PM if you are interested.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

PJO1966 said:


> IIRC, DirecTV will only swap out 1 unit for free every six months. Oherwise they expect you to pay the $299.
> 
> I could be wrong.


on the price ?? They dropped it to $199.99

Amazon and costco have 20's for 169.99


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

Jebberwocky! said:


> on the price ?? They dropped it to $199.99
> 
> Amazon and costco have 20's for 169.99


Since we are nitpicking, they have HR21s for 169.99.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

bigpuma said:


> Since we are nitpicking, they have HR21s for 169.99.


Don't know about the 21's but I just bought a HR20 from Amazon for that price


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

Jebberwocky! said:


> Don't know about the 21's but I just bought a HR20 from Amazon for that price


Good to know, I haven't looked at Amazon but the Costco around here only had HR21s.


----------



## Bilbrey (Jan 28, 2001)

deezel629 said:


> I have a stock HR10-250 that I don't currently use. I was going to save it as a backup. PM if you are interested.


I may be interested in one, depending on if I can fix one or two of the two broken ones I have. Give me a few days...


----------



## Bilbrey (Jan 28, 2001)

Update:

Well, I now have 5 HR10-250's online at my house and DirecTV called to upgrade me to the new HD and will replace my dish with a 5 LNB, my 4x16 multiswitch with a 6x16 multiswitch, and all my receivers with HR20's or HR21's (TBD), all for free...

Still remains to be seen how many of the HR10-250's the installer will want to take with them...


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Bilbrey said:


> Update:
> 
> Well, I now have 5 HR10-250's online at my house and DirecTV called to upgrade me to the new HD and will replace my dish with a 5 LNB, my 4x16 multiswitch with a 6x16 multiswitch, and all my receivers with HR20's or HR21's (TBD), all for free...
> 
> Still remains to be seen how many of the HR10-250's the installer will want to take with them...


I still say they won't take any. Congrats on getting 5 units up and running! :up:

I feel like an organ donor.


----------



## Bilbrey (Jan 28, 2001)

Bilbrey said:


> Also, my monthly per receiver cost would go up from $4.99 to $5.99 (for the 'rental' of the DirecTV boxes).


I've been assured by a couple of CSRs that the per month fee for each receiver will remain at $4.99


----------



## Bilbrey (Jan 28, 2001)

PJO1966 said:


> I still say they won't take any. Congrats on getting 5 units up and running! :up:
> 
> I feel like an organ donor.


Thanks!


----------



## STL (Feb 10, 2005)

If they don't take all of them, I might be interested in purchasing a HR10-250 if the price is right.


----------



## Bilbrey (Jan 28, 2001)

Depending on what DirecTV does, sure. I've heard they are reclaiming them to prevent exactly what we are discussing. We will see...


----------



## STL (Feb 10, 2005)

Bilbrey said:


> Depending on what DirecTV does, sure. I've heard they are reclaiming them to prevent exactly what we are discussing. We will see...


I've heard that too, and I've also heard you just need to say the right things to keep them. You might point out that HR21s they are replacing them with don't have OTA tuners like your HR10-250s. They might point out they are making an add-on tuner box for the HR21, but it's not out yet -- and besides I doubt they're willing to give you five of them for free.  You can also point out that you actually own the HR10-250 (if you actually do) and the H21 replacement is only leased; so they shouldn't be taking the equipment that you own.

FYI, I am looking for a HR10-250 that actually works -- although it doesn't need to have a working hard drive though (as I have a spare 250gig one from when I upgraded mine).


----------



## Bilbrey (Jan 28, 2001)

Well, now DirecTV's story has changed and they only will upgrade one (1) HD DVR.

I've been speaking with DirecTV for over an hour and have escalated a couple of times.

We will see what happens...


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

PJO1966 said:


> IIRC, DirecTV will only swap out 1 unit for free every six months. Oherwise they expect you to pay the $299.
> 
> I could be wrong.





Bilbrey said:


> Well, now DirecTV's story has changed and they only will upgrade one (1) HD DVR.
> 
> I've been speaking with DirecTV for over an hour and have escalated a couple of times.
> 
> We will see what happens...


I had hoped I was wrong. Keep playing CSR roulette.


----------



## Bilbrey (Jan 28, 2001)

Well, interesting...

DirecTV indicates now that with the 'standard' upgrade offer, you only get one HD DVR upgraded. But as a premium _sucker_ (I mean customer), the offer is to get all DVRs upgraded.

But they had to send me to the 'retention' department to get that taken care of. If they had not upgraded all my DVRs, then I would have gone with Comcast and TiVo series 3 units. (Was kind of hoping that DirecTV would have pushed me in that direction so I could still have TiVos...)

Anyway, the upgrade offer is now 5 LNB dish, a 6x16 multiswitch, and 5 HD DVRs (HR20's).


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Bilbrey said:


> Well, interesting...
> 
> DirecTV indicates now that with the 'standard' upgrade offer, you only get one HD DVR upgraded. But as a premium _sucker_ (I mean customer), the offer is to get all DVRs upgraded.
> 
> ...


WooHoo! CSR Roulette works!

Actually that's one of the things I hate most about DirecTV, the inconsistency. If one person gets something, all customers should be offered it without jumping through all kinds of hoops.

I'm glad you got it worked out. :up:


----------



## Bilbrey (Jan 28, 2001)

It was interesting that the first CSR and supervisor could only upgrade one HD DVR.

When I got to the retention department, they had problems too. The computer would only let them upgrade one system, but the retention CSR said my account was 'tagged' to upgrade all my HD DVRs. (Apparently upgrading 5 HR20's is a $1,000 approval and triggers a restriction in the computer.)

The saga continues... (Still on the phone)


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

Bilbrey said:


> I'm trying to collect enough systems (that work) to so that when I upgrade to the new 5LNB HD from DirecTV, they swap them all for free to the HR21s...





Bilbrey said:


> Well, now DirecTV's story has changed and they only will upgrade one (1) HD DVR.
> I've been speaking with DirecTV for over an hour and have escalated a couple of times.
> We will see what happens...


 You obtained that many HR10's knowing full well they are obsolete and being phased out. If you don't get what you want, I don't feel bad for you. I will give :up: to you for trying to screw DTV's customer service. That's the best example of "man bites dog" I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Bilbrey (Jan 28, 2001)

CrashHD said:


> You obtained that many HR10's knowing full well they are obsolete and being phased out. If you don't get what you want, I don't feel bad for you. I will give :up: to you for trying to screw DTV's customer service. That's the best example of "man bites dog" I've seen in a long time.


Yep. I hope I'm not sounding whiny. I went after the HR10's because when DirecTV first called, they said they upgrade all my HD DVR's for free. And I asked if I added more, would they upgrade them. They said yes. So I'm just holding them to it, and they seem to be living up to their offer. _With a minor bit of hassle..._

But they are sending boxes for me to ship the old HR10's back to them in.
So it does not look like I will be able to keep the old systems.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

tfederov said:


> Only if you go in with that kind of attitude. I've swapped four HR10-250s and haven't looked back. As a matter of fact, I kept 3 HR10s active while I was getting used to the HR20. Once the family and I agreed that we liked the HR20 and its features we replaced everything.


It's not the UI of the TiVo which is either particularly important or significantly superior, and getting used to one UI or another is no big deal. Indeed, although I have seen some truly rotten UIs out there, including some DVR UIs, TiVo has far from the best UI I've ever seen. It's very good, but not outstanding. On the other hand, since I don't make all that much use of the UI per se, "good" is good enough. Indeed, of the four TiVos I own, there are two on which I essentially never use the UI at all.

It is the features of the TiVo, not the UI, which just blow away all the competition. That said, the Scientific Atlanta 8300 UI is downright horrible, and the difference between "good" and "bad" is much sharper than "good" and better". I'm not saying the quality of the UI is completely unimportant, but the simplicity or complexity of the steps one must take to implement a feature is far less important than whether or not the feature exists in the first place. The features of the TiVo just blow the doors off any other DVR in the marketplace. Of course nothing is perfect, and every DVR out there - even the piece of #$%* SA 8300HD - has one or two nice features lacking in some specific competitor, but the number of critically important features of the TiVo not found in any other DVR is large. In every case I have compared a TiVo with a competitor, there have been at least 4 critical features missing in the competitor which make it completely unacceptable as an alternative.


----------



## Bilbrey (Jan 28, 2001)

Still on the phone with DirecTV... (almost 2 hours now...)

Well, DirecTV installers will be our Wednesday to upgrade everything.
And DirecTV is sending 5 Fedex boxes to return the old receivers in. (I have 7 days to mail the old receivers back)


----------



## Bilbrey (Jan 28, 2001)

lrhorer said:


> It's not the UI of the TiVo which is either particularly important or significantly superior, and getting used to one UI or another is no big deal. Indeed, although I have seen some truly rotten UIs out there, including some DVR UIs, TiVo has far from the best UI I've ever seen. It's very good, but not outstanding. On the other hand, since I don't make all that much use of the UI per se, "good" is good enough. Indeed, of the four TiVos I own, there are two on which I essentially never use the UI at all.
> 
> It is the features of the TiVo, not the UI, which just blow away all the competition. That said, the Scientific Atlanta 8300 UI is downright horrible, and the difference between "good" and "bad" is much sharper than "good" and better". I'm not saying the quality of the UI is completely unimportant, but the simplicity or complexity of the steps one must take to implement a feature is far less important than whether or not the feature exists in the first place. The features of the TiVo just blow the doors off any other DVR in the marketplace. Of course nothing is perfect, and every DVR out there - even the piece of #$%* SA 8300HD - has one or two nice features lacking in some specific competitor, but the number of critically important features of the TiVo not found in any other DVR is large. In every case I have compared a TiVo with a competitor, there have been at least 4 critical features missing in the competitor which make it completely unacceptable as an alternative.


Agreed.

Although I'm frustrated there is no simple way on a TiVo to turn on and off the closed captioning.

I have Apple TVs as well so I just need the DirecTVs for local news, and things like Discovery Channel, History Channel, etc...


----------



## Bilbrey (Jan 28, 2001)

2 hours 10 minutes later...

Off the phone and they asked me to call back within 72 hours to make sure that there are no 'hiccups'. (Shouldn't DirecTV be able to make sure there are no hiccups? Sigh.)

Well, it turns out I did need the HR10s (as they will have to go back), but DirecTV will upgrade the system (dish, multiswitch and receivers) for free.

The only thing I'm not getting is the TiVo features/UI.

Is there a HR10 vs. HR20/HR21 thread talking about the differences?

I know that suggestions are gone, but what are the other major differences?
(I 'think' I know, I'm asking more incase I overlooked something...)


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Bilbrey said:


> 2 hours 10 minutes later...
> 
> Off the phone and they asked me to call back within 72 hours to make sure that there are no 'hiccups'. (Shouldn't DirecTV be able to make sure there are no hiccups? Sigh.)
> 
> ...


d b s talk is your best bet.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

Bilbrey said:


> Is there a HR10 vs. HR20/HR21 thread talking about the differences?
> 
> I know that suggestions are gone, but what are the other major differences?
> (I 'think' I know, I'm asking more incase I overlooked something...)


Yes.

Also www.dbstalk.com is allowed here. 



PJO1966 said:


> d b s talk is your best bet.


ETA: My own comments.

For me I like both interfaces about equal. The biggest difference is really just the UI. 
The only thing I really miss from the HR10 is DLBs. Otherwise I like the fact that the HR20/21 is faster especially with the prioritizer (SP Manager). I find myself adjusting my prioritizer all the time unlike on the HR10 where I would only make changes if absolutely necessary due to the 5 minute wait to get back to watching TV.


----------



## Bilbrey (Jan 28, 2001)

Thanks!

The PDF comparing the HR10 and HR20/21 was perfect.

I'm not worried about DLB, or Wishlist, but I did like suggestions...
(Well, maybe I'll waste less time now... )


----------



## tlphipps (Jul 3, 2002)

Just in case they don't end up sending those fedex boxes, I would also be interested in acquiring one or two of the HR10s if you're interested.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Bilbrey said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The PDF comparing the HR10 and HR20/21 was perfect.
> 
> ...


I have an HR20 and an HR21. I like the fact that I can just plug in an eSATA drive and increase my storage space without opening up the system. I only did it on the HR20 because for some reason there's a wider variety of drives that work with it that don't work on the HR21. I've also really enjoyed streaming videos from my computer to the DVRs, but I would guess you might have an AppleTV or two to handle that job.


----------



## tfederov (Jul 6, 2003)

Bilbrey said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The PDF comparing the HR10 and HR20/21 was perfect.
> 
> ...


Good to know that doc is helpful.


----------



## Bilbrey (Jan 28, 2001)

M Go Blue as in UofM???

Me too!


----------



## Bilbrey (Jan 28, 2001)

tfederov said:


> Good to know that doc is helpful.


And yes, it did answer my questions in a way that I felt I could see the big picture, rather than one or two features. Thank you!


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

Bilbrey said:


> DirecTV is sending 5 Fedex boxes to return the old receivers in. (I have 7 days to mail the old receivers back)


If you know anyone with busted HR10 components, you should swap them with the good ones in your old boxes before they go. DTV's surely just going to dispose of them anyway.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

CrashHD said:


> If you know anyone with busted HR10 components, you should swap them with the good ones in your old boxes before they go. DTV's surely just going to dispose of them anyway.


I'm pretty sure he went to great pains to make sure all 5 units were functional before he called DirecTV.


----------



## tfederov (Jul 6, 2003)

Bilbrey said:


> M Go Blue as in UofM???
> 
> Me too!


Know why Michigan hasn't been pulled under the Great Lakes?

Ohio sucks! 

Jim Tressel is the devil. Sweater vests are evil.


----------



## tfederov (Jul 6, 2003)

Bilbrey said:


> And yes, it did answer my questions in a way that I felt I could see the big picture, rather than one or two features. Thank you!


No problem. That doc is truly a work of love. Playing with satellite gear and DVRs is a very fun hobby.

There were a few of us over at dbstalk that put a ton of work into the initial copy. Lucky for us keeping it up now is pretty easy.


----------



## Bilbrey (Jan 28, 2001)

CrashHD said:


> If you know anyone with busted HR10 components, you should swap them with the good ones in your old boxes before they go. DTV's surely just going to dispose of them anyway.


Well, it took scrounging parts and pieces together to the 5 working ones I have now signed up.

If anyone wants to trade broken systems for good systems, let me know...


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

i wouldn't swap whole systems...the mainboards have the RID numbers that they would look for, IF they cared to check which units are coming back.


----------



## STL (Feb 10, 2005)

So have those return boxes shown up for your HR10-250s? Someone reported earlier this week that his installer left his HR10-250 (see http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=385637). I would think they'd at least let you keep one or two. Are all your HR10s shown as owned (not leased) on your account?


----------



## Bilbrey (Jan 28, 2001)

STL said:


> So have those return boxes shown up for your HR10-250s? Someone reported earlier this week that his installer left his HR10-250 (see http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=385637). I would think they'd at least let you keep one or two. Are all your HR10s shown as owned (not leased) on your account?


They took all 5.

Not only did they take all 5, they validated each serial number and card number to make sure they did not escape!

The installers (Ironwood, a local contractor) did an excellent job, not only replacing dish, multiswitch and HD DVRs, but they also tested and replaced any bad wire runs. :up:

They even make sure that the remote controlled each associated TV for on/off and volume control.

They were VERY professional, very polite, and did a great technical job. This may be my best ever experience with an install.

Sadly, they did everything by the books and tracked the systems very well.

So we are up and running with the new MPEG4 HD, and 5 HR21's.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

So is your project over, or can you use any more hard drives? I can always cannibalize my SD DirecTiVo. It's been sitting in the garage for a while.


----------



## Bilbrey (Jan 28, 2001)

It is over.

And I find that I'm enjoying the HR21's much more than I expected. Yes, they are not TiVo's, but they work fine. (And I like that there is a fast way to turn on and off the Closed Captioning.)

I don't need dual line buffers, or suggestions.

And the HR21's are much, much faster than any of my TiVos.

I did like the TiVo "Now Playing" list better than the smaller DirecTV list (it only shows you 6 lines at a time), but they put episodes of the same shows in folders so that is not too bad.

I do like the remote, so I don't miss the peanut too much.
And the remote is RF too!!!

Paul, thanks but I don't need any more drives. The only reason I wanted drives was I was too lazy to format and set them up myself (with as much time as I spend at work, I don't want to put too much sweat equity into home projects and getting drives all ready set up made things simple).


----------

